
Ask HN: Do you know of a good open-source microwave oven firmware? - dusted
Short story long: My microwave has a terrible control panel and now the very custom and highly integrated rotary encoder broke and I can&#x27;t set time and wattage anymore.<p>Pretty much all microwave ovens work the same way, you need a relay to turn on the magnetron, and one for the light bulb, a few buttons to set time and wattage, and a few pins for the segment display.<p>I am surprised that I couldn&#x27;t easily find a generic microwave firmware for arduino boards..<p>Do I have to write this myself ?
======
davismwfl
I doubt there is, they are too inexpensive to replace. Cheap ones go for <
$100 bucks so people just dispose of broken ones and buy a new one
(electronics people will harvest parts from the broken one first). Even a nice
Microwave is $150-300 most places, anything more and you are paying for some
gimmick usually. My point on that is putting effort into writing software and
connecting everything is just not worth the time & effort, unless you just
want to play around of course.

~~~
dusted
I think I will write that software and push to github at some time.

The one I have is $500 and rather well built, it's simply criminal to throw
away so much material due to a stupid switch being broken.

